# New addition to my collection



## Chris (Jul 25, 2013)

Well not new but new to me Bobcat 331, something I can tow around for my repairs I do to make life a little easier. 

View attachment photo (1).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris said:


> Well not new but new to me Bobcat 331, *something I can tow* around for my repairs I do to make life a little easier.



Nice...but wouldn't it be easier to tow it with your truck...


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2013)

I believe it is every man's dream to own one of these. I'd be making the coolest bomb shelter/underground shooting range in my backyard! 

Chris, I'll trade you Austin's jet keys for the keys to this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck with getting either.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2013)

As long as those keys come with an actual jet and not that one I used last time, the bucket seats keep breaking.


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2013)

Chris, I looked long and hard but I found something you might just want on EBay.

http://r.ebay.com/MC8Vq5


----------



## Rusty (Jul 28, 2013)

Did that ad say something about a boat?


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, with a big Vulva outdrive?  I mean Volvo....


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice boat!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2013)

Picked up a new trailer for the tractor since my car hauler wasn't quite beefy enough. 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2013)

Where are the d-rings for the tie downs?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess that is only an option on custom trailers. I will be welding some on today or tomorrow. It does have stake pockets but I dont want to screw those up.


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2013)

Well got her cleaned up a little and personalized. waiting on the new Bobcat stickers to show up and she is ready for some work. 

View attachment Bobcat cw.jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 17, 2013)

Lookin good, I really need to get my stuff lettered!


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a guy that makes them cheap if you need. He ships.


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 17, 2013)

How cheap?


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Full door stickers like the one on the back of the mini was 14 bucks shipped. I think they go for about double that for others, I have been using him for years. He sells a lot on ebay. Good guy and will work with you on design and whatnot without charging. PM me if you want his contact info.


----------

